# I may be MIA !



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all ..... I may be missing in action after today for a week.

Taking a week off work (Yippee!!) as we have friends coming over and other stuff to attend to .... and will also mean I wont have much opportunity to visit the forum ... (you may be glad of the peace and quiet! )

Anyway ... Just in case!!!! I leave you in the capable hands of my fellow "lady who lunches" Jojo ..... and hope that you dont give her too much grief or work to do!

Will try to get on as much as possible just in case Xtreme decides to take advantage of the lull in security ! :ranger:

Have a lovely weekend all of you ....

Sue xxx lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope you find an appartment in the meantime. Have a nice one. :car:

Chica. xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Enjoy the break and we will "see" you soon! 
BTW, how did the lunch izza:go yesterday? Did Jo make it in the end? Or is she still wandering the streets of Malaga?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Enjoy the break and we will "see" you soon!
> BTW, how did the lunch izza:go yesterday? Did Jo make it in the end? Or is she still wandering the streets of Malaga?


ha ha ha ! we had a lovely time - although it was too brief! by the time I "found" Jo we had lost half an hour ...... she did find her way back home safely and in less time than it took her to get into Malaga ... but enough said about the direction issue!

We had a great time .... it was really nice to meet Jo in person, we both obviously talk as much as each other (trust me thats a lot!) in real life as well as on here!

We plan to meet up again soon ....... thanks for asking!

Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

This is not the level of service that I require.....I need Chicas available at all times!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> This is not the level of service that I require.....I need Chicas available at all times!



I know its a loss Xtreme ... but its only for one week - so you will have to minimise your normal high levels of testosterone driven Chica requirements by spending more time enjoying the great outdoors, playing with your donkey or talking to the tortoise .....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I know its a loss Xtreme ... but its only for one week - so you will have to minimise your normal high levels of testosterone driven Chica requirements by spending more time enjoying the great outdoors, playing with your donkey or talking to the tortoise .....


Who's gonna make my bloody tea?

Jo's no use.....she can't find her way to the kitchen!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I will support you in your hour of need, Jojo. I will make sure that XTreme's jibes about your lawn are above the belt (as it were!) LOL 

Sue, yes I can I imagine that after lunch with Jojo, I'd need a week off work. I was emotionally drained after a coffee (That was just worrying whether I could scrounge one!) I have now worked out that if it takes Jojo 2 and half hours to go from her house to Málaga it will take her approximately three days of non-stop driving to get to Madrid. Please nobody ask about Valencia. She's never been there and it would take her 12 days round trip to find where the North Station is. (Although it is worth finding - cue for a photo Graham?) 

Don't worry Jojo we all love you. Well, XTreme would like to but we'll not him lay siege to you this week! 

Have a great time, Sue - all will be well!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Huh!!! insult after insult!! I can take it!! I even managed to find the waterpark in Torremolinos today, all by myself!! went straight to it!!!Great fun and whats all this talk of no tourists???? Delightful brits everywhere and the place was bursting at the seems!! However as I was leaving, the car parka attendant came running after my car to tell my I had punctures in BOTH my back tyres!!! Great. so crawled at 20kph to a garge and put enough air to get us home and now they´re flat again!!! So looks like I´m housebound for a while!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ladies and gentelemen (and XTreme), to put this in context the watrepark in Torremolinos is adjacent to the motorway and Jojo must have driven past hundreds of times. 

Sorry to hear about the tyres. If I were nearby I'd be happy to blow them up for you! LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Ladies and gentelemen (and XTreme), to put this in context the watrepark in Torremolinos is adjacent to the motorway and Jojo must have driven past hundreds of times.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the tyres. If I were nearby I'd be happy to blow them up for you! LOL



I´d like to say something about "hot air", but that would be untrue and unkind wouldnt it!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think so. I think we all value your intimate knowledge of short-cuts in Málaga and your incisive comments about Real Madrid's back four! I will always defend you - you know that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Who's gonna make my bloody tea?
> 
> Jo's no use.....she can't find her way to the kitchen!


... HUH!!!! Thats the one place I can find my way to!!! I live in that damn kitchen!!! Thats why I have trouble finding anywhere else, I´m not allowed out of there very often!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... HUH!!!! Thats the one place I can find my way to!!! I live in that damn kitchen!!! Thats why I have trouble finding anywhere else, I´m not allowed out of there very often!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Aagh, the joys of motherhood. Never mind, they will soon be old enough to fend for themselves ..... and then you will be a grandmother. 

Wow, the life cycle!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Aagh, the joys of motherhood. Never mind, they will soon be old enough to fend for themselves ..... and then you will be a grandmother.
> 
> Wow, the life cycle!


Do not use the "G" word!! I´m far too young to be a "G"!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, you are not! Speak to No Pasa Nada - think she's well on her way to being a great-grandmother! Yesssss, now I know why I call her GG. It's not Glamorous Granny - it's Great Granny. (She will kill me for that, so don't tell her folks. Actually, she is in love at the moment so I might get away with it!)


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Excuse me but who's GG?!?!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

GG is No Pasa Nada who was a regular visitor to this site at one stage. Sadly, she is now more interested in toyboy than tortilla now.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> GG is No Pasa Nada who was a regular visitor to this site at one stage. Sadly, she is now more interested in toyboy than tortilla now.


Aaaah now I understand. Can't blame her eep: Only joking. How can she prefer a young man to the escapades of the Spanish Forum:noidea:

We are much more fun aren't we not!?!?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada got a toyboy?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Ladies and gentelemen (and XTreme), to put this in context the watrepark in Torremolinos is adjacent to the motorway and Jojo must have driven past hundreds of times.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the tyres. If I were nearby I'd be happy to blow them up for you! LOL


Jo that wasn't the waterpark. It was the fountain in de la Torre, 2 km from your house! Keep on trying!!! 

We all love you really!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Jo that wasn't the waterpark. It was the fountain in de la Torre, 2 km from your house! Keep on trying!!!
> 
> We all love you really!!!!



you mean I´ve been sat in my bikini all day in the middle of a round about?? LOL That´ll be why it was so busy then!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> you mean I´ve been sat in my bikini all day in the middle of a round about?? LOL That´ll be why it was so busy then!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Did you notice the Nissan 4x4 that's been going around all afternoon, getting dizzy? That was me!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Did you notice the Nissan 4x4 that's been going around all afternoon, getting dizzy? That was me!!!


Maybe you should put TomTom on your xmas list too then


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme, keep up! "Love is in the air" 

IAC, she's over your 30 year cut-off point!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Did you notice the Nissan 4x4 that's been going around all afternoon, getting dizzy? That was me!!!



,,, and I thought that was one of the amusements!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> ,,, and I thought that was one of the amusements!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've now got a crick in my neck, the steering on the car is knackered, my eyes hurt from staring, the tyres are worn and I have 73 fines from Guardia Civil Trafico for obstructing the flow. Jo, please will you go home now!!!!:tongue1:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

wot no Iceland !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> wot no Iceland !



Iceland, thats another place I can find really easily!! I only go there for fabric conditioner, I have yet to find a decent substitute for Lenor!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought you went there so I could scrounge coffee and because you could not find anywhere more interesting in Mijas/Fuengirola? 

I think Pedro Garcia will be a great subsitute for Lenor. He's strong, comfortable on the ball and worth at least 10 goals a season from midfield. I wish Lenor well in his new career.


----------

